# 0.1 gallon femto tank journal



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

heh, I like it - just hope someone doesn't drink it =P

are you dosing any kind of ferts?


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Cool tank - do you plan to put any kind of fauna in it? I think some shrimp are in order


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

nugzboltz said:


> Cool tank - do you plan to put any kind of fauna in it? I think some shrimp are in order


I think even a single shrimp would be kinda cramped in there :icon_conf


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

MarioMaster said:


> I think even a single shrimp would be kinda cramped in there :icon_conf


yeah definitely no fauna. it's too cramp in there! wondering if htere's anything else i can do with it or just keep it the way it is. there's just so little space!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

What does femto mean?


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

femto is a unit that is smaller than nano tanks. there's no set definition as to what constitutes the size of a nano tank or femto tank but people have been using the term femto to mean a mini tank i suppose. it's one unit smaller than pico. it's a term i learnt from the guys over at APC =P


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow! i love it!

to answer the question about femto tanks, from reading other sources, i was under the impression that femto was <=0.5g.


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks *redfalcon*! And it's helpful to know the parameters of a femto tank.

As you can see the ambulia is sprouting off near the bottom, going to wait a couple weeks and then see if I can trim the top so it's shorter and then add a higher layer. Not sure if it will ruin the simplicity of this tank tho.

By the way, can anyone identify if this really is the asian ambulia or if it's something else and I've been calling it wrongly?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking pretty cool! very tiny! I love it! 

The only thing I would suggest is possibly changing the substrate to something of a finer grain like sand, I think it would look a little better because it would have a better scale and I think it would make the Ambulia pieces look like giant trees on a plain or something. Just a thought  Looks really cool either way!


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Looking pretty cool! very tiny! I love it!
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is possibly changing the substrate to something of a finer grain like sand, I think it would look a little better because it would have a better scale and I think it would make the Ambulia pieces look like giant trees on a plain or something. Just a thought  Looks really cool either way!


I had actually considered that too but then I had these loose citrine quartz lying around and they were actually pretty expensive semi precious gemstones and I didn't know what to do with them so I figured I'll try them out as a substrate. =) 

This is kind of addicting though, I may try my hand at another one in which case I'll try out another substrate. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

how about some moss? or riccia maybe?
the size will be perfect

any plan on fauna? 

ill follow this, just want to start mine


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A tiny bit of ADA AS and some HC in a shot glass is fine.
I have to wonder, this is not an aquarium though.

You cannot keep the commonly kept fish in here.
You cannot go far without having to add more water due to evaporation and the long term viability is nil.

If someone kept this for 2-3 years and had fish in it, okay.............
I think small tanks are popular because they are cheap, easy to redo and set up, take a snap shot etc.

But over time, 2-3 years, they rarely are kept up on. You set them up, wait, get a pic or so, then the get redone after a few weeks, maybe months if you are lucky. They are very temporary system in other words.

I think linking several together might be interesting and you could use a filter and make a different display in each etc. Might look nice and be able to keep fish etc.

If you change the water out daily, the ADA As would do well for these type of tanks. Then you could by pass fertilization pretty much.
the other thing is to make a stock water change solution, basically make 5 liters of standard nutrient tank water, then use that for the water changes.

100mls is still a bit ridiculous to even call an aquarium.
You'd have 80mls when you get back from work every day 

I do not know, a 20 ml test tube and a single plant stem in that?
Is that an aquarium?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> A tiny bit of ADA AS and some HC in a shot glass is fine.
> I have to wonder, this is not an aquarium though.
> 
> You cannot keep the commonly kept fish in here.
> ...


Cute little setup skyypeaches.

I have 2 vases in the window that have been up and running for 2 Years, Both are about .4 Gal. 1 has cherry shrimp and the other I cycle endler fry through it 2-3 at a time until they get to big.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> A tiny bit of ADA AS and some HC in a shot glass is fine.
> I have to wonder, this is not an aquarium though.
> 
> You cannot keep the commonly kept fish in here.
> ...


i think we should call them "Micro Aquatic Facilities"


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

how do you make those tiny little balls of moss or do you buy it?


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> A tiny bit of ADA AS and some HC in a shot glass is fine.
> I have to wonder, this is not an aquarium though.
> 
> You cannot keep the commonly kept fish in here.
> ...


haha yes i agree Tom. by no means am i calling this an aquarium as I don't want to subject any fauna in this small space. I think at most maybe one shrimp but taht might even be stretching it a little. I was just interested in finding uses for this mini vase and to play around with the idea of a mini mini mini tank. I would still call it a tank though as I still need to cycle and do water changes albeit a bit more frequently but with less water. and it's interesting to do this on such a small scale. thanks for the comments though


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

connordude27 said:


> how do you make those tiny little balls of moss or do you buy it?


Hi connordude, I made these mini balls by hand. They were taken from my bigger marimo balls and I rolled them up. By nature marimo balls propagate by splitting into smaller balls where they keep their spherical shape through water currents in its natual environment. i simplly did the same thing but on a much smalller scale


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

o ok thanks for letting me know:icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dont know if anyone mentioned this, but the plants in the center arent asian ambulia (limnophila sessiliflora). its carolina fanwort (cabomba carolina).


----------

